# Fender p-bass.. good for Periphery/OLA?



## vejichan (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm primarily a guitar player... i know nothing about bass/bass sounds

i'm currently eyeing this bass guitar for Christmas. Would it be good for metal?
Would i have to switch the Pickups?

Squier Vintage Modified P Bass | Musician&#39;s Friend
I'm only using the bass for recording purposes.. so looking for a cheap one.
I love maple boards.. so if someone has any suggestions for something better and cheap.. feel free to let me know

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 25, 2012)

They are awesome basses for sure and are wayyyy better than what they cost. They will kill it for metal as well. The bassist in Gojira plays a P bass and their sound is immense. I would however recommend the Matt freeman p bass over this one. Also has a
Maple board but better pickups and bridge.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 25, 2012)

I disagree, a Jazz Bass would be better for the djenty stuff IMO, especially if you are after Periphery's bass sound. P basses are kick ass though, no denying that.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 25, 2012)

You can't really go wrong with either, but I agree with Yo, if you want a more Periphery esque tone, you would have to start with a Jazz bass, as they use mostly variations of the Jazz bass. You'd also need an AxeFX and DarkGlass BK7, but to start, a Jazz bass would be a better bass to go with.


----------



## vejichan (Dec 25, 2012)

which particular jazz bass? can anybody post a link to the price? does it have a maple board?

so far.. this one looks pretty good!!!
Squier Matt Freeman Precision Bass Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 25, 2012)

Dunno if anyone said anything about this but Nolly used a Fender Jazz Bass Deluxe V with a maple board, and a Warwick with a maple board on Periphery II.

Periphery - Making Of Periphery II: This Time It's Personal [HD] - YouTube

Jazz basses are going to tend to be more twangy, whereas P-basses are smoother.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

And Nolly is using a Dingwall Combustion, a bass which I believe is supposed to sound like a J bass.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 25, 2012)

check out a Sx Ursa bass from rondo music they have maple boards. The Amt bc1 bass crunch pre is a good alternative to the darkglass Imho. You are going to want a 5-string atleast or a down tuned 4-string for most djent is played in b or lower.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't get a P-bass for metal.

If you want a cheap bass for metal get a Schecter.


----------



## Brill (Dec 26, 2012)

A 5 stringed bass is what you'd be after.

I personally really like my ibanez 6 string. its a GRS, and cost me $700.
I've played an ATK 5 string, which was advertised at $400 at my local store, it twas a good bass too.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 26, 2012)

Veldar said:


> Don't get a P-bass for metal.
> 
> If you want a cheap bass for metal get a Schecter.









Die, heretic.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 26, 2012)

Comparing the three basses I have at the moment I prefer the Fender P-bass 5 over the Dingwall Combustion and Carvin XB76.

I can get deep smooth tones from the other two, which I can eq my P-bass to sound like if needed.

But I can't make them sound as tight and punchy as the P-bass can.
The P-bass is best for fast metal shredding as it sounds much more tight.

The combustion is best at sustain and warm tones. I like it for filling out the sound for music I'm not playing 1/16 or faster. Excellent for finger playing and slap.

The Carvin is kinda in between the p-bass and combustion. I mostly use the neck J pickup opposed to its Humbucker as it sounds very dry and weak.
It's brighter than the combustion having a maple neck and board, but still not as bright as the P-bass.
The only thing I like about the Carvin is 6 strings and neck profile, similar to DC800 but thicker.

I've had a couple squier P-basses and they were all amazing for the price.
I've only had rosewood boarded squiers and they all sounded good but a little less bright than the maple boarded fender I have.

Schecter was mentioned as well. I had a 5 string stiletto elite and it was a great bass but I still suggest the squiers as they will be much cheaper and easier to find and try.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 26, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And Nolly is using a Dingwall Combustion, a bass which I believe is supposed to sound like a J bass.


They pretty much are. I wouldn't recommend a pure P bass for metal but either a P/J or just a pure jazz bass work better imo.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 26, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Die, heretic.



Steve considers himself a songwriter before a bassist and doesn't care about his gear.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, I've got an Ibanez GSR200FM which has both P and J pickups. It's pretty great for pretty much everything.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

Veldar said:


> Steve considers himself a songwriter before a bassist and doesn't care about his gear.



So? How does that change the fact that:

a) his bass tone is awesome
b) it's a huge part of Iron Maiden's sound, and
c) Harris is about as metal as it gets.

I've played everything from metal to jazz on my P-bass. Works great.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 27, 2012)

My bass player and I went for boxing day sales today and he bought himself a Squier P-Bass. Forget which one, humbucker in the neck with a Tele-style headstock. Amazing bass. I have it for the night and it sounds great, plays excellently too.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 27, 2012)

There's a lot of love for Jazz basses in my circle. It's either obscure, rare J basses or Warwicks.

Other than that no one brings out their valuable ones; no one minds a few dents on a Jazz. 

For metal though... hmmmm.. I would try to match the visual of the other guitars in the band. Match, compliment or contrast, but definitely, the instruments of the musicians I was playing with would be a consideration.

As it's your recording bass, perhaps you should consider how it would work with your guitar collection?


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> There's a lot of love for Jazz basses in my circle. It's either obscure, rare J basses or Warwicks.
> 
> Other than that no one brings out their valuable ones; no one minds a few dents on a Jazz.
> 
> ...



I don't think the look really matters more than the sound, playability and quality for the price...


----------



## Veldar (Dec 27, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> So? How does that change the fact that:
> 
> a) his bass tone is awesome
> b) it's a huge part of Iron Maiden's sound, and
> ...



IMHO I've never thought of Steve as a great bass player but I never grow up with him or Maiden as a band I listened to.
I prefer players like Alex Webster, Victor Wooten really fast players with virtuosity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

Veldar said:


> IMHO I've never thought of Steve as a great bass player but I never grow up with him or Maiden as a band I listened to.
> I prefer players like Alex Webster, Victor Wooten really fast players with virtuosity.



As said before, though, doesn't take away the fact that he's a metal bassist with a P-bass. He's also a big influence in the metal genre.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay guys look, the OP is asking for a Periphery/Ola style sound, and obviously a P-bass isn't as suited for it as a j-bass because Nolly USES a J-bass. All this incessant bickering about whether a P-bass is or isn't suited for metal doesn't belong in this topic.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Okay guys look, the OP is asking for a Periphery/Ola style sound, and obviously a P-bass isn't as suited for it as a j-bass because Nolly USES a J-bass. All this incessant bickering about whether a P-bass is or isn't suited for metal doesn't belong in this topic.



Are you being serious? First of all, just because one player prefers a J-style bass doesn't mean a P can't work in the same style.

Secondly, the OP asked if it could work for that style. I don't play djent, but I've played some pretty heavy stuff with my P-bass. It's got the right tone to support and punch through a mix; all you need (with any bass) is the right combination of overdrive and EQ.


----------



## McKay (Dec 27, 2012)

Most important things for a metal bass:

1. Does it have a bridge pickup?

2. Is it 35"?

In that order. You can always install a bridge pup.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 27, 2012)

Didn't say it wouldn't work. The OP asked if something better would work, and yes, the J-bass would work better in the djent style because they're more twangy and djenty. Also, I said it wouldn't be AS suited (key word AS suited, hence comparison) for djent as a Warwick, or J-bass, or Dingwall Combustion would. Nolly is the bassist for Periphery, just so you know.

The other point of my post was saying that this topic shouldn't have been hijacked and filled with discussion as to whether P-basses are suited for metal or not. That is irrelevant to what the OP asked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> The other point of my post was saying that this topic shouldn't have been hijacked and filled with discussion as to whether P-basses are suited for metal or not. That is irrelevant to what the OP asked.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Didn't say it wouldn't work. The OP asked if something better would work, and yes, the J-bass would work better in the djent style because they're more twangy and djenty. Also, I said it wouldn't be AS suited (key word AS suited, hence comparison) for djent as a Warwick, or J-bass, or Dingwall Combustion would. Nolly is the bassist for Periphery, just so you know.
> 
> The other point of my post was saying that this topic shouldn't have been hijacked and filled with discussion as to whether P-basses are suited for metal or not. That is irrelevant to what the OP asked.



Actually, he asked if a particular bass would work. We said yes.

And I know who Nolly is, and don't particularly care.

That said, anyone who think of a P-bass as "smooth" is playing one with old strings or rolling off the tone knob too much. I'd much rather have the punch and clang of a P than the more scooped sound of a J. Although, ideally, i'd go with a P/J config; those have been my favorite passive setups for more aggressive sounds.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, and his question was answered with that a J-bass IS MORE SUITED to that sound, but that a P/J config will work.

Quit putting words in my mouth. I never once said anything about P-basses being smooth.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone's cranky today 

Other people in the thread were saying that a P-bass was "smooth."


----------



## McKay (Dec 27, 2012)

Jazz is WAY more suited to it Temjin. I've got a P-Bass. I hate it for metal. Needs a bridge pickup.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

McKay said:


> Jazz is WAY more suited to it Temjin. I've got a P-Bass. I hate it for metal. Needs a bridge pickup.



I have both. Both work great for metal. I like the P better.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 27, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> I have both. Both work great for metal. I like the P better.



Word. I like my J better only because it plays better. I think both sound great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to agree with Connor. I love the feel of Jazz necks.

...Now if only someone made a bass with a J neck, P body, and P/J pickups.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to agree with Connor. I love the feel of Jazz necks.
> 
> ...Now if only someone made a bass with a J neck, P body, and P/J pickups.



Lakland do the Duck Dunn model with blocks, binding, matching headstock, Jazz neck, and P pickup. I'm sure there's a Fender out there that does the above but adds the P/J pickup set. If not, you can build a Warmoth for the same price as an American Fender anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

If that was a 5-string and $400 less, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Altar (Dec 28, 2012)

If you are primarily a guitarist, go j bass. The neck is slimmer and far more comfortable to a guitarist. I recommend the deluxe active jazz bass, great sound. If you can, get some better pickups, but replace the neck pup with a precision bass pickup. You'll get tight, aggressive, and very different tones from each position.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that was a 5-string and $400 less, I'd be all over it.



Totally. For $1200 I'd just buy a Dingwall Combustion instead. =/

Those Lakland Dunn models are wicked looking basses though, either way.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 28, 2012)

@ConnorGilks

No care about looks? 






I think this is reverse psychology; a guitarist recommending bass players to forego their fashion sense so guitarists can have first go at the hot chicks...

Hmmmm...... Genius! 


Ah, alas, I was going to put up pictures of the last complete bass restoration I did (repair/restore/replace/refinish), a 1976 jazz bass, but can't find the pics right now. 

Anyway, my feeling is stage presence is the most important thing. After all, 15 minutes with the soldering iron and a bass can sound like whatever you like.
What I had originally intended to say was; contrast, compliment look *and/or sound...*

My general fashion sense would deem a Fender too traditional in appearance for modern metal, you'd need to pimp and bling it to match your bands look imo.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 28, 2012)

OK I'm sorry for getting this thread off topic with my hate against fenders.
Yes they can Djent but only if you run them through a Axe-fx or a Pod. but you could get a 5 string Schecter for a similar price I think (I'm in Australia not America) or a cheap ibanez which basically has a guitar neck on it.


----------



## McKay (Dec 28, 2012)

Veldar said:


> OK I'm sorry for getting this thread off topic with my hate against fenders.
> Yes they can Djent but only if you run them through a *Axe-fx or a Pod*.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 28, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Dunno if anyone said anything about this but Nolly used a Fender Jazz Bass Deluxe V with a maple board, and a Warwick with a maple board on Periphery II.
> 
> Jazz basses are going to tend to be more twangy, whereas *P-basses are smoother*.





WaffleTheEpic said:


> Quit putting words in my mouth.* I never once said anything about P-basses being smooth.*



Really?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread is hilarious 



Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> My general fashion sense would deem a Fender too traditional in appearance for modern metal, you'd need to pimp and bling it to match your bands look imo.



First of all, the only people who care about what a bass player is playing are bass players.

Secondly, your "fashion sense" is off base (bass?): This would work pretty well look-wise in anything from doom to tech to jazz to prog. Simple, classy, and dark:

















Also, I don't really give a fuck whether or not a bass I wanted to play fit within a band's "image."

Hell, I regularly play both of these in a grunge/hard rock band, and they sure as hell don't fit the aesthetic:


----------



## Veldar (Dec 29, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Hell, I regularly play both of these in a grunge/hard rock band, and they sure as hell don't fit the aesthetic:



So sexy


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 29, 2012)

@TemjinStrife

I was thinking of that bass when I wrote it, Thin Lizzy / Phil Lynott style. 

But ... no colour matched headstock? 

Also, how hard is it to learn the cello? I've always fancied having a go at that.

_"First of all, the only people who care about what a bass player is playing are bass players."_

Hmmm... Everyone knows bass players are often the most evolved musicians in any musical situation. Those trusty few, brave enough to take on the twin responsibilities of maintaining *the groove and the arrangement.*
Doesn't mean they should let the guitarists, drummers and a singer's fancy shirt steal all the bonus points for the fashion parade. 


I got a bit messed up with bass the other day. A friend let me try his Status carbon-graphite. It was disgusting. So easy to play. For me, the physical aspect of bass is important. If no torture is involved it's not bass; It must be mercilessly heavy like carrying a mountain, have gargantuan strings which shred the flesh off my fingers and I need a visit to the chiropracter after every gig.

Without these things, it loses it's masochistic charm.

So, his status bass; light, comfortable, easy to play. 
Looked cool, too. 
And with it's multiple active EQ controls it sounded great and was flexible and versatile. 

Honestly, it's the only bass I'd buy with my own money, so has to be my recommendation.





Kind of messed up my theory about what I like in a bass. 
My Warwick Thumb 6 has a nice combination between suffering and sounding good, so I'm happy. 
It's heavy, hard to play and gave the last owner carpal tunnel... = WIN!
I guess I have a unhealthy relationship with bass. 

Here, look. Proper fashion...


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, getting the djent thing on bass;
Track a DI and an alternate tone simultaneously.
Duplicate the DI and apply filters to each of the track, alternately filtering highs and lows.
Then apply various distortions, cabinet sims etc... to reinforce your "tone" track.

Buss the whole lot and work out a blend that works for you.
Compress it at the buss and AUX a nuked parallel compression.
Should be most of the way there, maybe requiring fine tuning.
You can also put an EQ on the AUX parallel chain, pre compression, to remove excessive low end.

Balance the whole lot with the kick drum.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 29, 2012)

Proper clothing and skill advertising for shows is paramount, so the audience knows what to expect.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 30, 2012)

New T-Shirt "Bass players, they do it deeper"


----------



## sear (Dec 30, 2012)

P-Bass and J-Bass are full and round sounding instruments with huge, powerful and precise low-end. They are good for most purposes. However, if you are looking at a more modern metal tone - lots of clank, drive, pick attack, a bit more mid-focused, then something like an Ibanez, Warwick etc. would work better for you in my opinion (not to say a P-Bass can't do it). You also have to consider playability - if you are primarily a guitar player then a "standard" Fender-sized bass might be too big for you, and a slimmer more modern form factor would be easier to get around.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys, the only important thing is that it sounds good, has a punchy and bright attack and a tight low end, and that it can handle overdrive well.

If you're getting a J-bass, get noiseless pickups. Because screw single coil noise.

I'd get a bass with good humbuckers or soapbar pickups. You can usually coax most sounds out of that on a bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2012)

Speaking of humbuckers... DiMarzio makes P-sized humbuckers that are pretty cheap-ish.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 30, 2012)

I really want a P-bass actually, for that dirty punchy sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2012)

I want the best of both worlds. 
Fender Deluxe P Bass Special 4-String Bass | Musician's Friend






P and J pickups, P body, J neck, active electronics, and a classy gold pickguard to boot.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 30, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of humbuckers... DiMarzio makes P-sized humbuckers that are pretty cheap-ish.



You do realize that the P-bass pickup is hum-cancelling, right?


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

Good point MF Kitten. I put Lindy Fralin's in the last Jazz I worked on. Quite subtle (low output) pickups but sounded great turned up loud, nice, vintage and dynamic.

@HeHasTheJazzHands

Dat gold... 

Would go great with this outfit....


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Anyway, my feeling is stage presence is the most important thing. After all, 15 minutes with the soldering iron and a bass can sound like whatever you like.
> What I had originally intended to say was; contrast, compliment look *and/or sound...*
> 
> My general fashion sense would deem a Fender too traditional in appearance for modern metal, you'd need to pimp and bling it to match your bands look imo.




That's great that all the "fans" will love the look of your bass, but if you yourself can't stand the way it sounds/plays what the hell is the point? If my bass sucks so bad I can't play it well I'm not gonna go "Oh well, it looks good and that's what matters." Granted, maybe there's less available sounds out there for bass than guitar, and it may be easier to achieve those fewer sound with just some tweaks to your bass. But, if you feel stage presence is "the most important thing", you need to re-evaluate why you play music. 

If you dig an instrument, then play it. I'm not gonna play some shitty B.C. Rich because it looks more "metal" than my Strat copy. My Strat has a wicked fast neck and amazing tone. I don't care how it looks, because I'd rather play a great show and have great tone throughout the whole thing than play some piece of crap guitar just so I can "play the part" of the "metal guy". 



Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> @ConnorGilks
> 
> No care about looks?



Umm, read my post again. Don't put words in my mouth.



ConnorGilks said:


> I don't think the look really matters *more than the sound, playability and quality* for the price...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 2, 2013)

the fender urge 2 is the only suitable bass for playing metal. stu hamm said so in an interview in late 2009.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 2, 2013)

...Still can find a better bass for metal at the same cost. 
The only place i could ignore my stoopid principles is in the studio. 


As far as I know, this was recorded with a Jazz bass. Pretty tight, if you call this metal. I do.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 3, 2013)

GenghisCoyne said:


> the fender urge 2 is the only suitable bass for playing metal. stu hamm said so in an interview in late 2009.



Not sure if serious..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> As far as I know, this was recorded with a Jazz bass. .



You're probably half-right. I think it was a 1981 Spector with P/J pickups. He didn't get his Sadowsky J-basses until the mid-90's.


----------

